# Autumn in Kyoto. Pure beauty...



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Jimmy10 (Dec 8, 2009)

I spent some days in Kyoto 2 years ago, it is a gorgeous city! Beautiful pics.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


Awesome pics....beautiful colors of nature....:cheers:


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

Gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous!! In certain parts of the world, Autumn is the most gloriously beautiful season ... the trees change to colors of maroon, scarlet, orange, salmon, gold, lemon yellow, taupe, chartreuse. This only happens in places where there is an abundance of deciduous trees such as maple, oak, ash, locust, etc.


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Abosutely fantastic pictures there!Reminds us how beautiful and colorful our small planet is in the vast ocean of the dark universe


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

That city has no rival in Japan.


----------

